# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  Embalse de Mularroya

## sergi1907

Cerca de La Almunia, en Zaragoza, se está construyendo el embalse de Mularroya.

En estos momentos las obras están suspendidas de forma cautelar por una sentencia del Tribunal Supremo ya que existen deficiencias en el Estudio de Impacto Ambiental.

Os dejo unas fotos hechas desde la A-2 este pasado sábado. Siento que no tengan mucha calidad, pero es todo lo que se puede hacer desde el coche, ya que no hay sitio para parar.













Y unos enlaces en los que se habla de éste embalse
http://www.aguariosypueblos.org/cuen...-de-mularroya/

http://www.iagua.es/blogs/carlos-blazquez/mularroya

http://www.elperiodicodearagon.com/n...ar_839936.html

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## arnau

Gracias por las fotos Sergi. 

El proyecto de este embalse es muy interesante. La presa de Mularroya se construye sobre el río Grío, de muy poca entidad, y se llenará de las aguas trasvasadas desde el río Jalón a través de un túnel perforado de varios kilómetros. El proyecto completo incluye, además de la propia presa de Mularroya (materiales sueltos con nucleo de arcilla), el túnel, el azud de derivación en el río Jalón y el desvío de un buen tramo de una cerretera. El azud será de hormigón y tiene unas dimensiones importantes, de manera que también entra dentro de la categoría de gran presa. ¡Un proyecto bien completito!

----------


## sergi1907

Este viernes me acerqué a ver un poco más de las obras que se están haciendo.

Desde la carretera a Santa Cruz de Grío














Desde la antigua N-2




sigue

----------


## sergi1907

Esta gasolinera abandonada supongo que quedará bajo las aguas








Esto es todo lo que me pude acercar a la presa, la carretera está cortada






sigue

----------


## perdiguera

Si la gasolinera está abandonada ¿qué narices hace el camión con la cuba?

----------


## Luján

Me da que cumpliendo con el tacógrafo, pues la cuba no es de hidrocarburos y, si está abandonada, tampoco estará repostando. Creo que pertenece a http://www.aditivosalimentarios.es/

----------


## perdiguera

Narices sí que te fijas.

----------


## Luján

Pues ahora que me fijo más, creo que no está cumpliendo con el tacógrafo, sino limpiando los depósitos de la estación.

El contenedor de la izquierda también tiene el mismo cartel y parece que no es EPSA, sino LPSA, y el logo no es un árbol sino tres flechas similares al símbolo universal del reciclaje.

No he conseguido saber que es LPSA.

Por cierto, que está bien que descontaminen los depósitos si se van a quedar bajo las aguas.

----------


## Pau Gilabert

La empresa es EPSA internacional; el logo del camion es el mismo que el de la valla o lo que sea; aunque este ultimo esta mas degradado y puede inducir a confusion.

http://www.epsagroup.com/

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Luján

Pues tendrán que posicionarse mejor en los buscadores, porque buscando por EPSA se quedan bastante atrás.

Gracias.

----------


## perdiguera

¡Qué narices tiene la cosa! Tres buscando la empresa y al pobre sergi1907 que le vayan dando.
Gracias por la visita al menos y por enseñárnosla.
Si han de anegar la gasolinera no sólo han de vaciar los tanques sino que el aluminio y el hierro y otros metales, incluso plásticos y maderas, se pueden aprovechar y si no que se lo dejen a los que se dedican a desguazar.

----------


## sergi1907

Después de hacer la foto me fijé que había un hombre trabajando junto al camión.
La impresión que me dio es de que estaba limpiando los depósitos.

----------


## arnau

EPSA está (o estaba) haciendo el movimiento de tierras de la presa. Puede que no se den a conocer demasido entre el gran público, pero en el ámbito de los movimientos de tierras es una de las empresas más grandes.

----------


## perdiguera

Creo que es una cuba de las utilizadas para regar las tierras previamente a su compactación. Es decir que normalmente lleva agua.

----------


## sergi1907

El nuevo estudio de impacto ambiental, que concluye que el proyecto no pone en riesgo la integridad de los espacios naturales de la zona, ha hecho un análisis meticuloso del conjunto de la obra, ha cuantificado y valorado los impactos y ha propuesto una serie de medidas correctoras para minimizar las posibles afecciones
Este embalse responde a los compromisos del MAGRAMA con los acuerdos de la Comisión del Agua de Aragón sobre las principales obras del Pacto del Agua, como la regulación del río Grío y los caudales de la Cuenca del Jalón
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente (MAGRAMA), a través de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro, ha sacado a información pública el proyecto de construcción del embalse de Mularroya, en los términos municipales de La Almunia de Doña Godina, Chodes y Ricla (Zaragoza), así como las actuaciones complementarias y el nuevo estudio de impacto ambiental, según se ha publicado hoy en el BOE.

Este embalse responde a los compromisos adquiridos por el Ministerio con los acuerdos de la Comisión del Agua de Aragón sobre las principales obras del Pacto del Agua, entre ellas la regulación del río Grío y los caudales de la Cuenca del Jalón.

El nuevo procedimiento de Evaluación de Impacto Ambiental y DIA subsana las deficiencias de protección ambiental detectadas por el Tribunal Supremo, que fundamentaron la sentencia que anulaba las resoluciones aprobatorias del anterior Estudio de Impacto Ambiental y, por tanto, del anteproyecto y proyecto.

Una vez superada la fase de exposición pública el nuevo proyecto y la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental podrían aprobarsede forma definitiva, a principios de 2014, lo que permitirá continuar con el contrato de ejecución de la obra, paralizada desde el mes de marzo de forma cautelar por el Ministerio tras conocer la sentencia del Tribunal Supremo que declaraba insuficientes las medidas medioambientales previstas.

MEDIDAS CORRECTORAS REFORZADAS

Unas medidas correctoras que se han reforzado en el nuevo estudio de impacto ambiental que el Organismo de cuenca empezó a elaborar en marzo de 2012, un año antes de hacerse pública la sentencia para asegurar que la obra cumplía todos los requisitos medioambientales. En cuanto a la petición realizada ante la Audiencia Nacional para continuar los trabajos hasta la cota 454,5 se sigue a la espera de la resolución del Tribunal.

El nuevo embalse junto conla presa, el azud de derivación en el río Jalón y el túnel de conducción constituirán el sistema de regulación del Bajo Jalón que permitirá el riego de los terrenos de la zona, además de garantizar el abastecimiento a sus poblaciones, la demanda industrial y el caudal ecológico de los ríos Jalón y Grío.

En la actualidad, los volúmenes de agua necesarios para las concesiones en funcionamiento, superan el volumen de recursos regulados en años medios en el río Jalón y en su afluente, el río Jiloca, lo que justifica la actuación.

Los documentos que han salido a Información Pública, para que todos aquellos interesados puedan presentar alegaciones, son tanto el proyecto de construcción del embalse de Mularroya como el proyecto de Obras Complementarias nº1, así como los anteproyectos de desvíos parciales del Oleoducto Rota-Zaragoza (tramo Ariza-La Muela) y de la línea eléctrica Magallón-Terrer/Medinacelli-Rueda de Jalón, además del estudio de impacto ambiental de las cuatro actuaciones.

DATOS TÉCNICOS

La presa, situada en el valle del río Grío en los términos municipales de Morata de Jalón, La Almunia, Chodes y Ricla, se construirá con materiales sueltos y tendrá un volumen de 103,3 hm³, una altura sobre cimientos de 82,58 metros y ocupará una superficie de embalse de 463 hectáreas.

El azud, ubicado en el río Jalón, aguas arriba de la pedanía de Embid de la Ribera (Calatayud); afecta a una superficie de 21,68 hectáreas y está construido en hormigón, con 133,55 metros de longitud y dotado de una escala para peces.

La conexión entre el río Jalón y el río Grío se realizará con un túnel de 12,816 kilómetros de longitud y 2,90 metros de ancho, que desaguará en la cola del embalse hasta un caudal máximo de 8 m³/segundo.

El proyecto de construcción de la presa de Mularroya incluye también una variante de carretera de 7,1 kilómetros de longitud para reponer  los tramos que inundará de las carreteras N-IIa y A-2302.

En cuanto al proyecto de Obras Complementarias nº1, comprende la reposición de otros servicios (telefonía, accesos a fincas, conexiones de riego y eléctricas); tratamientos de taludes; la instalación de una pantalla de impermeabilización de una zona del vaso; el alumbrado panorámico de la presa y de los accesos y una compuerta adicional en la toma derecha.

Por motivos medioambientales, se procederá también a la descontaminación de los suelos de la gasolinera; se habilitará un parque junto a la variante, un mirador en el estribo izquierdo y un dique anticontaminación junto al vertedero de Morata de Jalón y se realizará una repoblación forestal en la zona expropiada.

Por último, se someten también en el mismo procedimiento de EIA, dos anteproyectos: el del desvío del Oleoducto Rota-Zaragoza, que prevé la construcción de una variante de 14 kilómetros de longitud dentro del tramo Ariza-La Muela y el del desvío de línea eléctrica de REE en un pequeño tramo de su trazado actual sobre el embalse.

ESTUDIO DE IMPACTO AMBIENTAL

La nueva evaluación ambiental es fruto del trabajo de un equipo multidisciplinar constituido por biólogos, ambientólogos y químicos de la Cátedra de Medio Ambiente de la Universidad de Alcalá, que han revisado y muestreado durante los últimos tres años todas las zonas afectadas por el proyecto.

Durante este tiempo, han estimado con las técnicas más modernas, el impacto que el proyecto puede causar sobre la flora, la vegetación, la fauna, los espacios protegidos y la red hidrológica.

Así, tras evaluar, además de las 659 hectáreas afectadas por las obras, otras 15.000 para comparar con el entorno y obtener una visión completa de la afección sobre el medio, las medidas correctoras que se proponen, además de garantizar que el proyecto no pone en riesgo la integridad de los valores naturales de la zona,  son de amplio calado y muchas de ellas, innovadoras.

En concreto, se propone el rescate y reproducción de la flora de interés de las zonas a inundar; la mejora del hábitat de los peces autóctonos; la creación de nuevos refugios de quirópteros (murciélagos); la mejora de la situación de las grandes rapaces; varias medidas de seguimiento y mejora del conjunto de las especies rupícolas y riparias y un trabajo de restauración vegetal de gran amplitud, con formaciones con mayor representación y calidad.

También se plantea un plan de vigilancia muy ambicioso, con medidas mensuales de calidad de agua, control de procesos de desbroce y tala, seguimiento de medidas correctoras y un control exhaustivo de las incidencias de las obras.

ESTUDIOS DE FAUNA Y FLORA

Para la determinación de estas medidas correctoras se han elaborado complejos estudios de toda la vegetación del área y de la fauna con especial hincapié en medidas sobre el águila perdicera, la madrilla, la nutria, los quirópteros y las especies rupícolas.

En cuanto a los espacios protegidos,  la obra afecta a un 0,6% del LIC Hoces de Jalón y un 2,14% de la ZEPA Desfiladeros del Jalón, se considera que el proyecto no afecta significativamente a los objetivos de conservación de estos espacios y se proponen numerosas medidas que permiten evitar los mayores impactos sobre estas zonas.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-291066-16

----------


## sergi1907

Fue presentado por la abogacía del Estado para poder continuar los trabajos.

La Sala de lo Contencioso de la Audiencia Nacional ha desestimado el recurso de reposición presentado por la abogacía del Estado para poder continuar las obras en el embalse de Mularroya (Zaragoza), paralizadas por sendas sentencias de este tribunal y el Supremo.

La Administración presentó el recurso contra un auto de la Audiencia Nacional, de 27 de mayo de 2014, por el que desestimó la petición de continuación de los trabajos del embalse, suspendidos en una sentencia de esta sección, de 10 de junio de 2009, al anular la declaración de impacto ambiental y el proyecto de construcción.

La representación legal de la administración solicitaba en el recurso que, por razones de seguridad, se permitiera la construcción del cuerpo de la presa hasta alcanzar la cota de 454,50 m.s.n.m. y preparar los desagües del fondo de la presa para permitir su puesta en servicio en caso de emergencia.

Al respecto, la Audiencia señala en su auto que "las medidas pretendidas por el representante legal de la administración del Estado van en contra de lo fallado en la sentencia del 10 de junio de 2009".

La ejecución de las sentencias, según el Alto Tribunal, en sus propios términos forma parte del derecho fundamental a la tutela judicial efectiva, ya que en caso contrario "no serían otra cosa que meras declaraciones de intenciones sin alcance practico ni efectividad alguna".

En este sentido, rechaza que se fundamente continuar la construcción en que el nuevo proyecto se está tramitando y en la nueva declaración de impacto ambiental, cuyo contenido se desconoce, según se señala en el auto, que ha hecho publico hoy la Coordinadora de Afectados por Grandes Embalses y Trasvases (COAGRET).

Para esta asociación, los argumentos de la Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro (CHE) "no han sido suficientes para la Audiencia Nacional, que recuerda la obligatoriedad del cumplimiento de las sentencias de los tribunales de justicia"

http://www.heraldo.es/noticias/arago...8_1101025.html

----------


## F. Lázaro

Yo la verdad el caso de Mularroya no lo entiendo, sinceramente creo que hay otros intereses detrás de la paralización de las obras.

El embalse de Mularroya no afecta a ningún espacio protegido, ningún LIC, lo único que afecta es una ZEPA y creo que está más que demostrado que un embalse es más beneficioso que perjudicial para las aves, hay multitud de embalses que lo demuestran... el ejemplo más claro el embalse de Orellana, considerado ZEPA, Red Natura 2000 e incluido en el Convenio Ramsar. Muchos embalses han servido de base para espacios protegidos y humedales de importancia.

En cuanto al azud del Jalón, es un azud pequeño con una derivación en túnel hacia el embalse de Mularroya. Cierto es que afecta a un LIC y ZEPA, pero la afección es mínima... a los buitres leonados, halcones, águilas y otras aves presentes en esa zona no creo que el azud no les vaya a suponer un problema grave. Durante las obras sí, es normal que pueda haber algunas afecciones, pero pequeñas y cuando esté construido volverá a la normalidad.

El argumento de las nutrias, es de risa, se nota que no han visto muchas nutrias y su querencia hacia las obras hidráulicas de este tipo. Anda que he visto pocas nutrias en algunos azudes y dentro de galerías de algunas presas tan a gusto, se les veía tan agobiadas a las pobres nutrias hinchándose a peces...

Más problemática podría ser el caso de la fauna piscícola, aún así, con una escala de peces adecuada en el azud y un régimen de caudales adecuado no debería ser problema.

En fin, que desarrolle una DIA con una mayor profundidad, que se modifiquen los aspectos en los que sea deficiente y se propongas mejores medidas correctoras, me parece perfecto, pero paralizar por completo esta obra... la cual creo que tiene muchos más efectos positivos que negativos, sinceramente creo que hay otros motivos detrás del dado por razones medioambientales para paralizar las obras.

----------

Varanya (02-ago-2014)

----------


## sergi1907

El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) ha publicado este lunes, 1 de junio, la resolución del Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos de Armas, que formula la declaración de impacto ambiental favorable a la realización del proyecto de la presa de Mularroya, así como al azud de derivación.

El Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE) ha publicado este lunes, 1 de junio, la resolución del Secretario de Estado de Medio Ambiente, Federico Ramos de Armas, que formula la declaración de impacto ambiental favorable a la realización del proyecto de la presa de Mularroya, así como al azud de derivación. Esta obra está proyectada en los términos municipales zaragozanos de La Almunia de Doña Godina, Chodes y Ricla. Igualmente, han recibido declaración favorable las actuaciones complementarias. No obstante, como condiciones al proyecto, se establecen medidas preventivas y correctoras, así como medidas compensatorias de la Red Natura 2000 ya que la mayor parte del proyecto se desarrolla dentro de la Zona de Especial Protección de Aves (ZEPA) denominada Desfiladeros del río Jalón. Además, el azud de derivación y la embocadura del túnel de trasvase se localizan dentro del Lugar de Interés Comunitario (LIC) Hoces del Jalón. Igualmente, en el entorno del proyecto se ubican otros espacios protegidos de la Red Natura 2000, los LIC Sima del Árbol, Cueva del Mármol, Cueva del Sudor, Cueva del Muerto, Sierra Vicort y Sierras de Algairén. La resolución incluye dentro de las medidas preventivas y correctoras en la fase construcción que deberán ser subterráneas las líneas eléctricas de alta tensión para el suministro eléctrico al azud de derivación y a la presa de Mularroya, y, en la de explotación, que se deberán definir los componentes de los caudales ecológicos del río Grío. Por lo que respecta a la medidas compensatorias de la Red Natura 2000 deberán comunicarse a la Comisión Europea. Sobre estos espacios, se indica que hay 211,35 hectáreas de la ZEPA Desfiladeros del río Jalón ya se han afectado como consecuencia de los antecedentes del proyecto, lo que supone un 0,93 por ciento del área total de dicha ZEPA, "magnitud que se considera importante". También recibe la misma estimación la afección a los LIC Sima del Árbol, Cueva del Mármol, Cueva del Muerto y Cueva del Sudor y "hay una incertidumbre" sobre cómo ha afectado a las poblaciones de murciélagos. En esta línea, la resolución precisa que no se podrán realizar actuaciones que impliquen la alteración o la destrucción de nuevas superficies dentro de la ZEPA Desfiladeros del río Jalón hasta que no se encuentren ejecutadas y operativas todas las medidas compensatorias Red Natura 2000. Otras medidas Otras medidas compensatorias son que el promotor deberá realizar un estudio para identificar, revisar y, en su caso, corregir posibles tendidos eléctricos existentes peligrosos para el águila perdicera dentro de la ZEPA Desfiladeros del río Jalón y mejorar las poblaciones de presas naturales para esta especie. Además, deberá monitorizar y hacer un seguimiento durante la ejecución de las obras de la unidad reproductora más directamente afectada de este ave. Por otra parte, la pérdida de hábitat de distintas especies de aves objeto de conservación en la citada ZEPA por la inundación del vaso del embalse de Mularroya deberá compensarse mediante la declaración como ZEPA de una superficie al menos igual a la que se pierde y que pueda albergar los mismos hábitats que los afectados. Asimismo, tendrán que crearse cuatro charcas naturalizadas ubicadas en las inmediaciones de las cavidades de los LIC Sima de Árbol, Cueva del Muerto, Cueva del Mármol y Cuerva del Sudor para favorecer la presencia de insectos y así compensar la pérdida de superficie de alimentación para los murciélagos. En relación con estos últimos, se realizará un estudio específico del uso del territorio de las especies que son objetivo de conservación en esos LIC para conocer las zonas de campeo y de alimentación y, adicionalmente, se efectuarán censos de especies. En cuanto a la nutria en el río Jalón, se realizará un seguimiento durante la fase de ejecución.

http://www.20minutos.es/noticia/2477...-15&xts=467263

----------

titobcn (05-jun-2015)

----------


## Avioneto

Hola a todos!!

He conseguido este pdf sobre las obras de Mularroya, pertenece a una conferencia...

Mularroya (1 de 2).pdf

Mularroya (2 de 3).pdf

Mularroya (3 de 3).pdf

Por cierto, aunque todavía está en construcción este embalse no aparece si se busca en la página principal de embalses.net, por si procede solucionarlo.


Un saludo!!

----------

arnau (02-nov-2015),F. Lázaro (09-sep-2015),Jonasino (09-sep-2015),Los terrines (09-sep-2015),perdiguera (09-sep-2015),REEGE (17-dic-2015),termopar (09-sep-2015),Varanya (11-sep-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Da respuesta a los condicionantes establecidos en la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental y resuelve las circunstancias imprevistas que han surgido durante la ejecución de las nuevas actuaciones
Las obras de la presa están declaradas como de interés público de primer orden
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha dado luz verde al proyecto de la presa de Mularroya que atiende las prescripciones que figuran en el condicionado de la Declaración de Impacto Ambiental (DIA) de la presa ubicada en los términos municipales de Almunia de Doña Godina, Chodes y Ricla (Zaragoza).

 Las obras de construcción del embalse, declaradas de interés público de primer orden, se adaptarán a los condicionantes establecidos en la declaración ambiental que incluía medidas preventivas, correctoras y compensatorias de los posibles impactos.

 Las modificaciones aprobadas, que no incrementarán el presupuesto previsto,  garantizarán que queda protegida la coherencia global de la Red Natura 2000. Contemplan, entre otras actuaciones, la adecuación de los tendidos eléctricos para evitar impactos en la avifauna.

 Además, darán respuesta a circunstancias imprevistas acaecidas durante la ejecución de las nuevas actuaciones relacionadas tanto  con la adecuación  del proyecto original a las condiciones reales de ubicación geológica y ambiental como a la necesidad de introducir  soluciones técnicas que mejoren el comportamiento estructural de la presa.

 MANTENIMIENTO DEL SECTOR AGRÍCOLA DEL BAJO JALÓN

Esta actuación,  declarada  de interés general y  recogida en el vigente Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del río Ebro y en el Pacto del Agua de Aragón, tiene como objetivo incrementar la regulación del río Jalón  mejorando  la  garantía de suministro  para el regadío del medio y bajo Jalón y, en menor medida, para el abastecimiento y usos industriales, por lo que es clave para el mantenimiento del sector agrícola en el bajo Jalón.

 Se trata, además,  de un proyecto vital por el efecto directo que el sector primario tiene en la fijación de la población en el entorno rural, evitando la despoblación y el abandono del campo, como factor fundamental con gran repercusión pública a largo plazo.

 Asimismo, este proyecto permitirá asegurar  el  caudal de mantenimiento del río Grío, de acuerdo con su régimen estacional así como incrementar la capacidad laminación de  las avenidas de la presa lo que permitirá reducir  el riesgo de inundación de las poblaciones situadas aguas abajo del embalse.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-406397-16

----------

F. Lázaro (18-dic-2015),frfmfrfm (18-dic-2015),Jonasino (18-dic-2015),perdiguera (18-dic-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Ya era hora. A ver si no surgen más trabas...

----------

Jonasino (18-dic-2015)

----------

